# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Siby Malayil - Master Craftsman of Malayalam Cinema shares his views to FK

## Lakkooran

*Part - 1*

*Topics*

About the box-office status of Apoorva Ragam and its Tamil version.
Future Plans.
His change in the style of making films after ‘Pranaya Varnamgal’
Change in the taste of audience and reason for failure of good movies. 

etc...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOJTzg5xncA[/ame]

----------


## Lakkooran

*Part 2*

*Malayala cinemayil Nalla thirakkathakruthukalude abhaavam undo?

Any chance for Sibi to write a script?**

About Lohithadas and why there was not much support for his family from film industry**

About Bheeshmar**

Why the Mammootty - Siby - Sanjay Bobby movie didnt become a reality**

Why Prithviraj was removed from Amrutham?* 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UbNYCYkqIU[/ame]

----------


## Lakkooran

*Part - 3

**Why Sibi is not directing August 1 Sequel?

Mohanlal or Mammootty?

Malayala Cinemayile prathisandhikku kaaranam super thaarangalo?

Thilakan issue


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=940ygaqND-Q[/ame]

*

----------


## Lakkooran

*Part - 4

**Which part of Manichitrathaazhu was directed by Sibi Malayil

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIj_amyBr2Y[/ame]

*

----------


## Day Dreamer

Good one lakkoo

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Good Thread Lakkooran......*

----------


## KHILADI

good one kettu nokkanam.............

----------


## John Raj

Thanks Lakku and DD.............
Good work..............

----------


## samsha22

thanks Lakrooran

----------


## vinodsreehari

Rocking!! Thanks Lakkooran !!

----------


## samsha22

Mods..why dont we keep all the celebrity threads in a single section?..for easy reference and more visibility

----------


## Day Dreamer

will do that

----------


## Tribes

Gud Lakko Thnx Lot


Vinayanthe Interview athra thrill illa kelkan

----------


## reality

Thanks Lakkooran :cheers: 

Utharangalum type cheythidukayanenkil valiya upakaramakumayirunnu :cheers:

----------


## wideeyes

very good lakoo..especially, cinema prathisandyum,prekshakabhirujiyekurichulla chodyavum sibiyude utharavum manoharavum, sathya sandhavum..........

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks All. Third and Fourth part upload cheyyumpol chila issues varunnu.

Anyways will upload those two files with in half an hour

----------


## Day Dreamer

uploaded 3rd part

----------


## Saaradhi

heard upto 3 rd... great lakku bhai.... congrats to lakku n DD n whoever behind this move..

Sibi was answering very frankly... .. nice one..

----------


## Day Dreamer

Uploaded Part 4

----------


## veecee

thanks lakku anna, first matrame ketullo

----------


## Saathan

:FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:   :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Brother

great work.. :Partytime2:  :Partytime2:

----------


## xyz

enginundeda brothere modan pani?

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks Lakkoo anno.....
Ravile kelkkum......
Great wrk......

----------


## Saathan

thanksss lakkooran....

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

Great efforts thanks Lakkooran

----------


## san

thanks Lakku.. interview type koode cheyyaan pattumengil onnu koode nallathaanu.. high effort aayirikkum ennariyaam, ennaalum that could help in more search and more visits I think..

ithu vare kettittilla.. Kettu abhiprayam parayaam..

----------


## poulose

nice interview.... good work lakkooran..... pinne sibi producer'inte porakke nadakaarilla ennu paranjathu mothathil sheri ella.... apoorvaragam maathram ella, athinu mumpu aayirathil oruvan'inum puthiye producer'e kittaan korichu kashta pettirinu... but otherwise a very frank, open and honest interview....

----------


## Merit

Good work again Lakooo and others...  :thumright:

----------


## chandru

vyakthavum sphudavum aaya samsaaram, kaaryamaatra prasakthamaaya chodyangal..lakkoo veendum thilangi :thumright:  :thumright:

----------


## Sanchaari

lakkooran raaxxx.....FK rulezzzz...

----------


## Lakkooran

Thanks Machans..............

----------


## Sameer

Lakkoo, :salute:
great work.... Thanks

----------


## arunthomas

*great work....
Congats lakkooo....*

----------


## Leader

Great work Lakkooran.........  :salut: 

veettil chennittu kelkkam, officil blocked anu  youtube.

----------


## Thakkudu

Lakku strikes again... Thanks Lakkoo...interview kettilla , kettittu abhiprayam parayam..

----------


## B I L A L

Full kettu...adipoly...thanks lakkoo & DD.....

----------


## Rayamanikyam

THnx Lakooran.............

----------


## AJAY

*kalakki lakooo kalakki.....good interview....thanks to sibi, lakkoo, and dd
again fk polichadukki.....*

----------


## Makarand

thanks Lakoo anna..DL cheythittu kelkkam..

----------


## Shivettan

FK yude karan thapar....FK yude johny lukose...
FK yude official interviewer lakkoooran...  :salut: 

interview kettittu bakki parayam...

gr8 work lakkoo and DD....

----------


## Makarand

> FK yude karan thapar....FK yude johny lukose...
> FK yude official interviewer lakkoooran... 
> 
> interview kettittu bakki parayam...
> 
> gr8 work lakkoo and DD....


Chandru annante identity avatar... :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Shivettan

> Chandru annante identity avatar...


athenthaaa?..

----------


## Makarand

> athenthaaa?..


Ithu Kalikkalam ano?? :Wink:  Chandru annan Mammootyude similar oru avatar ittittille..?kalikkalam, artham.ithileyokke appearanceil. Athu pole irikkunnu.

----------


## Shankar Das

Lakku mash. :salut:  :salut:  :salut: .DD.... :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Shivettan

> Lakku mash..DD....


aromal mashinu enthina salut..  :Neutral:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ithu Kalikkalam ano?? Chandru annan Mammootyude similar oru avatar ittittille..?kalikkalam, artham.ithileyokke appearanceil. Athu pole irikkunnu.


yes yes... kure kalam munne ulla chandru annante avatar...

----------


## Shankar Das

> aromal mashinu enthina salut..


inagalum malappurathe kall adicho..??? ..ath lakkumash anu....

----------


## MalluSingh

adipoli... thanks machan

----------


## Shivettan

> inagalum malappurathe kall adicho..??? ..ath lakkumash anu....


apo pinne entha DD ye mash ennu vilikkathathu?..
mr.shankar das....y this discrimination ...  :pukel:

----------


## Shankar Das

> apo pinne entha DD ye mash ennu vilikkathathu?..
> mr.shankar das....y this discrimination ...


oralude prayam,anubhavanjanam enniva kond anu nammal orale mash enn vilikkunath.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Shivettan

> oralude prayam,anubhavanjanam enniva kond anu nammal orale mash enn vilikkunath....


jnanam kuraanenkilum pala anubhavangalum ulla aal aanu DD...
addehathe ingane kaliyakkandayurnnnu...

ithu lalettan azhikodu mashine kaliyakkiya pole aayi..  :Confused:

----------


## Shankar Das

> jnanam kuraanenkilum pala anubhavangalum ulla aal aanu DD...
> addehathe ingane kaliyakkandayurnnnu...
> 
> ithu lalettan azhikodu mashine kaliyakkiya pole aayi..


aru kaliyakki..orale pukzhthi paranjal udane ath mattorale kaliyakkunath akumo...parayu parayu Mr.sivansir..

----------


## MalluSingh

thanks bhai!!!

----------


## Lakkooran

> thanks Lakku.. interview type koode cheyyaan pattumengil onnu koode nallathaanu.. high effort aayirikkum ennariyaam, ennaalum that could help in more search and more visits I think..
> 
> ithu vare kettittilla.. Kettu abhiprayam parayaam..


*
Sramikam san...Karnanum ithu thanne paranju.. nalla menakedu anu ennalum nokkam..enthayalum kettittu abhiprayam parayane*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Great Lakooo...
Congrats*

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Great Lakooo...
> Congrats*


Ningal kettillallo...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Ningal kettillallo...


*Great Effort.. Congrats ennanu udheshichathu....
athu parayan kelkkanao*

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Great Effort.. Congrats ennanu udheshichathu....
> athu parayan kelkkanao*



Ennalum kelkkkilla alle, youtube illa, mike illa ennokke nyayam..Manka Maheshinte clip irangiyappol ellam accessible arunnu :Clap3:

----------


## veecee

> Ennalum kelkkkilla alle, youtube illa, mike illa ennokke nyayam..Manka Maheshinte clip irangiyappol ellam accessible arunnu


 :jocolor:  :jocolor:  :jocolor: ......

----------


## moovybuf

> *
> Sramikam san...Karnanum ithu thanne paranju.. nalla menakedu anu ennalum nokkam..enthayalum kettittu abhiprayam parayane*


kelkaan ithiri buthimuttaanu..

muzuvan aayi ezuthunilengilum, summarise cheythaal nannayirunnu.. :Coolthumb:

----------


## rozzes

thnxxx lakku ...........  :cheers: 

kettilla.......

----------


## Lakkooran

> thnxxx lakku ........... 
> 
> kettilla.......



youtube, mike , Manka Mahesh

----------


## Shivettan

> Ennalum kelkkkilla alle, youtube illa, mike illa ennokke nyayam..Manka Maheshinte clip irangiyappol ellam accessible arunnu


accessible aayurnu ennu matramalla karnanu nalla aaveshavum undayurnnu..
ivarokke entha engane...oru samskaramillathe..  :Confused:

----------


## rozzes

> youtube, mike , Manka Mahesh


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## rozzes

> accessible aayurnu ennu matramalla karnanu nalla aaveshavum undayurnnu..
> ivarokke entha engane...oru samskaramillathe..


Thaanalledo athokke mail vazhi youtube access illathavarkkokke ayachu koduthathu................ :Ohmy:

----------


## veecee

> accessible aayurnu ennu matramalla karnanu nalla aaveshavum undayurnnu..
> ivarokke entha engane...oru samskaramillathe..


shivettante netruthwathil innale oru samskara sammelanam nadannu ennu disciplinary threadil kandu :1eye:

----------


## Lakkooran

> accessible aayurnu ennu matramalla karnanu nalla aaveshavum undayurnnu..
> ivarokke entha engane...oru samskaramillathe..



Mlechanmar..chey chey...Anne divasam half day leave edutha Kuttan chettan evideyano avo..

----------


## MALABARI

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..greatt  :salut:

----------


## Shivettan

> Thaanalledo athokke mail vazhi youtube access illathavarkkokke ayachu koduthathu................


ningalkku angane thonnunnundenkil athu chilapo njan aayrikkam..  :Silenced:

----------


## Lakkooran

> thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..greatt



Adutha Manka

----------


## Shivettan

> shivettante netruthwathil innale oru samskara sammelanam nadannu ennu disciplinary threadil kandu


etho oru penkutti jeep kazhukunna oru chithram ivide aaro post cheythu...
athu kandittu njan paranju nalla jeep aanallo ennu....

athu ketta kure aabhasanmar athil kayari pidichu..pinneed ivide entha nadanne ennu eneke arinjuda..

aa penkutti priyamani aayrunnu ennokke pinneed aanu njan ariyunnnathu..  :Neutral: 

avasanam sagar police case eduthapo shivan sasi aayi...  :Confused:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> etho oru penkutti jeep kazhukunna oru chithram ivide aaro post cheythu...
> athu kandittu njan paranju nalla jeep aanallo ennu....
> 
> athu ketta kure aabhasanmar *athil kayari pidichu.*.pinneed ivide entha nadanne ennu eneke arinjuda..
> 
> aa penkutti priyamani aayrunnu ennokke pinneed aanu njan ariyunnnathu.. 
> 
> avasanam sagar police case eduthapo shivan sasi aayi...


*Ethila kayari pidichey? Nokkiyum kandum okke vende athil kayari pidikkan Mr SKutty?*

----------


## MALABARI

> Adutha Manka


  :Swoon:  :Swoon: aduthathu manka maheshooo...question njaan tharunnathaayirikkum....

----------


## Santi

> etho oru penkutti jeep kazhukunna oru chithram ivide aaro post cheythu...
> athu kandittu njan paranju nalla jeep aanallo ennu....
> 
> athu ketta kure aabhasanmar athil kayari pidichu..pinneed ivide entha nadanne ennu eneke arinjuda..
> 
> aa penkutti priyamani aayrunnu ennokke pinneed aanu njan ariyunnnathu.. 
> 
> avasanam sagar police case eduthapo shivan sasi aayi...


verum sasi alla thotti  sasi... :Ennekollu:

----------


## MALABARI

appo vicharicha pole thanne..sibi cheyyanirunna padam thaneyanalle..ippo roshan anounce cheythirikkunn CHINKAM...

----------


## Shankar Das

pavam sivettante nenjath ellarum ponkala iduvanallo... :Sad:

----------


## Lakkooran

> aduthathu manka maheshooo...question njaan tharunnathaayirikkum....



Aduthathu nale undu :Secret:

----------


## cinemabrantan

Lakooooran :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Rachu

Innathe exclusive il aaraanu varunnathu???
eagerly waiting for those moments...  :Yahoo:

----------


## guru

thankz alakkooraan.............

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Innathe exclusive il aaraanu varunnathu???
> eagerly waiting for those moments...


aarodum parayanda


Innathe call njanumaayitta  :Shhh:

----------


## MalluSingh

Thankss Lakkooran!!!

----------


## Saaradhi

> Innathe exclusive il aaraanu varunnathu???
> eagerly waiting for those moments...


mammootty..................

----------


## Rachu

> aarodum parayanda
> 
> 
> Innathe call njanumaayitta


 ennaal ee thread ethrayum pettennu lock cheyyu mods....  :Death:

----------


## Rachu

> mammootty..................


enkil aarum aa parisarathu varanda... njangalkku kurachu neram ottakku samsarikkaan undu....  :Order:

----------


## Lakkooran

> enkil aarum aa parisarathu varanda... njangalkku kurachu neram ottakku samsarikkaan undu....


Randu per enagne ottakku samsarikkum? Oralkkalle ottakku samsarikkan pattu?

----------


## Chitrashalabham

Lakkoo takarkkuvanalllooo........... good effort ji............keep rocking..

----------


## terminal

thanks lakko...............

----------

